# MI's new crossbow law



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

So what do my fellow southern Mi hunters think of the new crossbow law?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There is a X-gun forum here on AT. You should post this in that forum............or you can wait for a moderator to so.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

it doesnt make me very happy....but if it makes us hunters stronger as a group then well see how it goes...


----------



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

*Boooooo!!!!!*

I think that sums it up


----------



## azpitbullkiller (Sep 6, 2008)

I just trying to play a game.:shade:


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Get used to it in every state "they" target. My state was flooded with out of state emails and influence and it was passed here in PA, they just move on to the next one after it is done. NY,MI,NC, etc.

Crossbow salesmen like Wyvern, Moonryket, Willie, and multiple others here. Those folks don't care about your states regulations/seasons/bag limits because they will never hunt there, they just want to sell crossbows. 

Bunch of scumbags.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> There is a* X-gun* forum here on AT. You should post this in that forum............or you can wait for a moderator to so.


Never seen an x-gun? Let alone a forum for it.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fdr*

"*Crossbow salesmen like Wyvern, Moonryket, Willie, and multiple others here. Those folks don't care about your states regulations/seasons/bag limits because they will never hunt there, they just want to sell crossbows". 

"Bunch of scumbags." *

How do I say this nicely...............OK........ you don't know what the hell you are talking about but that's typical for selfish arrogant, "it's my woods and you can't hunt here" whiners like you. Get over it chump, you can continue hunting with whatever you want to and nobody will be taking that right away from you so stop your lying accusations and whining. You have no idea where I hunt, just yapping your jaws in dumb anger and I did not know I was a crossbow dealer. You'll eventually get over it just like traditional equipment bowhunters did back in 1972 when the compound bow for "physically handicapped" people was introduced to the market.


----------



## k9pe (Apr 3, 2006)

*X-Guns??????*

How do I say this nicely...............OK........ you don't know what the hell you are talking about but that's typical for selfish arrogant, "it's my woods and you can't hunt here" whiners like you. Get over it chump, you can continue hunting with whatever you want to and nobody will be taking that right away from you so stop your lying accusations and whining. You have no idea where I hunt, just yapping your jaws in dumb anger and I did not know I was a crossbow dealer. You'll eventually get over it just like traditional equipment bowhunters did back in 1972 when the compound bow for "physically handicapped" people was introduced to the market.
__________________
MOON 


My sentiments exactly, as an 84 year old and still pulling the string, I have nothing against the crossbow people..My daughter is handicapped and can use one if she wished, as can I myself here in the state of Wisconsin..
Get over it.....I heard the same gripe 40 years ago when the Allen compund first came out, and it didn't ruin archery then!!!!

K9PE


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*K9pe*

And I was one of those traditional archers and bowhunters too back then

God bless you sir, 84 and still shooting that bow!!! I'm 66 and arthritis has ended my recurve and longbow hunting but I can still fling arrows with the crossbow. Archery/bowhunting has been the love of my life and I never thought I would see the day I could not draw ANY bow, not even a 15 lb kid's bow. Three years ago I was hunting with a 65 lb recurve.


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

This bill is a big step in the right direction. I hunted with every other type of bow for 40 yrs. Now I use a crossbow because it is the only way I can continue to do what I love--hunting deer with a bow. Full Inclusion for the entire state is the only way to go so no one is left out:star:!


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

FDR said:


> Get used to it in every state "they" target. My state was flooded with out of state emails and influence and it was passed here in PA, they just move on to the next one after it is done. NY,MI,NC, etc.
> 
> Crossbow salesmen like Wyvern, Moonryket, Willie, and multiple others here. Those folks don't care about your states regulations/seasons/bag limits because they will never hunt there, they just want to sell crossbows.
> 
> Bunch of scumbags.


FDR, I hope after re-reading your own post you realized how childish you sound. However, I'm not surprised. I have seen this in several of the crossbow legislation threads and I am always shocked by the amount of archery elitists that come out to whine and cry about 'their' season. After a couple deer seasons with the new laws you will either forget about the legislation or grow up enough to get over it.

Moonryket, I thought you handled the personal attack above in a very respectable manner. :set1_applaud:

Oh, and for the record, I do NOT use or sell crossbows and I do not even know anybody that does hunt with one. I hunt in Ohio where we have had crossbow hunting for as long as I can remember, and our herd gets better every year...go figure. Instead of whining and moaning about crossbow legislation, perhaps the archery elitists should propose new game control policies and welcome the new archery participants.


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Crossbows are for lazy gun hunters looking to get into the early rut with the big bucks. They could have picked up a regular bow but were too lazy or didn't want to put in the time.

I have seen it for 7 years in my zone where crossbows are legal for that amount of time. Don't blow smoke like I haven't seen it. The Game Commission doesn't listen to hunters just like your politicians don't listen to you, understand?

No offense to the handicapped or disabled who use them.

I will never give respect to an able bodied hunter who uses one. If you don't like it, tough shart.

I like being called elite or elitist, please continue.:shade:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

FDR said:


> Crossbows are for lazy gun hunters looking to get into the early rut with the big bucks. They could have picked up a regular bow but were too lazy or didn't want to put in the time.
> 
> I have seen it for 7 years in my zone where crossbows are legal for that amount of time. Don't blow smoke like I haven't seen it. The Game Commission doesn't listen to hunters just like your politicians don't listen to you, understand?
> 
> ...


Sounds like another poor looser. What's right finally arrived in PA. That's ok if you live long enough your time will come too. I used to feel the same. Funny how time makes one wiser. You've got a ways to go before you can make that statement.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

i wish someone would explain to me how using a compound with sights, stabilizer, peep, carbon arrows, level, release etc. (basically adding any possible advantage) is more holy than using a crossbow, that said this michigander likes the new regs


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Since some resort to childish behavior and name calling. I figured I would lock this instead of handing out tickets today. Consider this a warning.


----------

